

Twitter 2.0: New API rate change could lead to new apps - ashley
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twitter_20_api_rate_change_could_lead_to_a_world_o.php

======
ohashi
Any details on pricing?

~~~
systemtrigger
I gathered from the article it is only speculation that Twitter would charge
for the 10x API.

~~~
hboon
The article doesn't suggest that the 10x API is going to be paid-only. It
suggests that the firehouse is. Which sounds right, the relevant snippet -

 _"We want everyone to have the opportunity -- terms will vary based on a
number of variables but we want a two-person startup in a garage to have the
same opportunity to build great things with the full feed that someone with a
billion dollar market cap does."_

[http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/brow...](http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/browse_thread/thread/a1076d83d70d0450#)

